# NEW HAMPSHIRE emergency list



## mcwlandscaping

so why not make a list of local plow contractors.
name your location.. post a contact number.
print out the list throw it in your truck if ya get in a jam call those who are local see if anyone can help. this could be a good thing.

(thanks for the idea payton, dont get mad) 

*copied this from the MA thread*

M.C.W. Landscaping
603-557-4667

1997 Chevy Silverado 2500 8ft fisher HD Fisher Speedcaster 1


----------



## YardMedic

Yard Medic Landscaping
(603) 494-1735

2006 GMC 3500 p/u, 8' Fisher MM2, a shovel & a dog
14 years plowing residential & commercial
Nashua area primarily


----------



## jsaunders

Saunders Lawn and Snow
603-554-6157
Ford -F350/F350/F550
1 is usually always available
Southern NH

Joel


----------



## jglandscaping

James Gates Landscaping Services
Servicing all of Southern NH and Northern Mass
06 GMC Sierra 2500HD w/ 8' Fisher X-Blade
06 GMC Sierra 3500 Dump truck w/ 8 1/2' Fisher Xtreme V and Sander
96 Chevy 1500 Silverado w/ Fisher 7 1/2' Plow
06 NH TC35DA W/ bucket and 8' Fisher plow

I can help where ever as long as my stuff is done first. We can also remove snow and relocate on site as needed.

Cell is (603)320-5054
Available 24hrs a day

James


----------



## rjdcompany

*If you need extra help w/snow removal.*

I have a model year 2000, 214 JCB 4x4 backhoe ready to work on short notice. Over 30 years of snow removal under my belt, not afraid of snow. Located in the Derry NH area.
Call 603-264-0671, ask for Rick.


----------



## nhglock17

*re emergency list*

Hello all, milford/nashua New Hampshire area, residental, cell 603-867-2654
07 chevy 2500 hd with sno way plow David


----------



## EricD701

I'm Located in Nashua call me if you need me..
cell 603-320-0902


----------



## Chieftkp

Will be in Windham and Londonderry prob Manch as well this winter, F350 8ft fisher, F350 9.2 boss, Tom 603-505-6870


----------



## LandCare

If the snow flies, the diesel is burning, We service the Portsmouth/Dover/Durham Area. Plow, salt, snow removal, if we have trucks around we can help. 

Have a safe Winter Season.

Daniel
office-603-743-3559
cell-603-396-0754


----------



## TurbDies2500

Based out of the Hampton/Seacoast Area. Have many residential accounts and a few commercial accounts. Shoveling, Salting, Plowing. 

When the snows flying im playing in it...

Two 2004 Chevy Duramax 2500HD w/ 8Ft HD Fisher available.
Shoveling, Show Blowing, Salting.

Call 603- 770-8215


----------



## hotshot4819

LandCare;409467 said:


> If the snow flies, the diesel is burning, We service the Portsmouth/Dover/Durham Area. Plow, salt, snow removal, if we have trucks around we can help.
> 
> Have a safe Winter Season.
> 
> Daniel
> office-603-743-3559
> cell-603-396-0754


Dan, Zach Messier here, how you guys doing, i heard from eric, you guys wanted to get in touch with me about sweeping? let me know, i will come stop by and talk to you guys. thanks in advance....


----------



## Yaz

Don't call me, the last guy here gave me a thanks for plowing a few hours during a bad storm! 

You know who, just busting your cookies.. xysport


----------



## Detroitdan

Epping and surrounding towns, plowing, sanding and salting. You can call me for backup if you have a breakdown, or get stuck, jumpstarts, etc. Just mention Plowsite when you call and I'll help you out if I can!

97 Chevy 3500 diesel dually with a Blizzard 810 and a Snow-Ex 1075 spreader.
00 Jeep Wrangler 4.0, plow TBD. 

Four 16' chains, 30 foot Keeper snatch strap, 25' jumper cables, and a medium black coffee from DD. Golden Retriever for company.

Cell# 603-608-6558 Dan


----------



## turbo38sfi

Located in Derry also. 06 Silverado/Snoway plow and v box spreader. 

603.490.2423


----------



## Yaz

James I'm only joking... you offered, I just said no. I was looking in my mail for that outback gift card...  the mailman must have took it!


All kidding aside. I hate to post my phone number on a public forum. PM me if anyone else needs my cell.


----------



## earl964

I am located in th Salem area I work in So.New Hampshire and No Mass. Someone needs help give me a call if able I will help out.
Always willing to help a brother.
Semper Fi


----------



## Detroitdan

Anyone in the North Hampton area want a driveway? I put an ad on Craigslist for my area, got one response, guy is in No. Hampton wanted to know if I knew of anyone in his area. Told him I could probably find him someone. But Yaz doesn't read his PMs (JK) 
PM me for his name and number if interested. No idea what the particulars are.


----------



## jglandscaping

Yaz;414381 said:


> Don't call me, the last guy here gave me a thanks for plowing a few hours during a bad storm!
> 
> You know who, just busting your cookies.. xysport


A$$hole...you'll be getting something soon..I was waiting for you to hit me up for some free landscaping but you never called:crying:


----------



## Yaz

Detroitdan;423264 said:


> Anyone in the North Hampton area want a driveway? I put an ad on Craigslist for my area, got one response, guy is in No. Hampton wanted to know if I knew of anyone in his area. Told him I could probably find him someone. But Yaz doesn't read his PMs (JK)
> PM me for his name and number if interested. No idea what the particulars are.


Sorry I was out of town... Someone up in that area must need the payup


----------



## Yaz

jglandscaping;425226 said:


> A$$hole...you'll be getting something soon..I was waiting for you to hit me up for some free landscaping but you never called:crying:


LMAO ......OK put my on the plow list again..... I said don't worry about it, you guys needed my help and i was there for you. I'm sure you would do the same for me.

Remember history....beware of Greeks bearing gifts


----------



## bribrius

im in maine but not to far from the border/rochester newhampshire area. if you want a #pm me. 

truck only. maybe two.
if i get the message or the call ill see what i can do to help your situation (schedule permitting).
my minimum charge is a large coffee.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Anyone else around the towns of Hampton, Seabrook, Hampton Falls, Exeter?


----------



## merrimacmill

Merrimac Mill, Inc. 
44 Merrimac street 
Newburyport, MA 01950
978-270-6007 ask for Collin.

We are available for Southern NH (we are about 5 minutes from the border) and for the North Shore of MA and we ARE insured.

2006 GMC 3500, 8ft Boss straight blade trip edge. 
2005 John Deere 2210 w/loader for the smaller jobs. (I do have a trailer)


----------



## MULLY

Located In East Derry If Anyone Needs Help
603-434-6363

F 250 2006 Fischer Plow

Mullaney Construction


----------



## nhpatriot

Hey everyone, new to the site. Anyone else in the Keene/Swanzey to Peterborough region?
Can almost always lend some help if anyone gets in a bind. (Sand/Salt/Plow/Pull your truck out, etc.)


----------



## nhpatriot

Forgot to post a #

603-831-4195

If there's snow flying, we're not necessarily awake, but we're definitely out plowing.


----------



## streetfrog

Ken's Plowing.
Ken Netto..603-660-1629
Hudson NH. Next to Nashua NH and Tyngsboro Ma

94 Chevy K1500 5.7L
7 1/2 fisher with wings and a Buyers tailgate spreader

If the snows flying I'm awake and playing so any help you need just call
Im around the Hudson Litchfield Nashua area

Also if you break something and need welded fixed etc. Call me and I can fix it. Even come to you to weld it as I have a port. setup and some small metal stock.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

anyone service newbury NH? I have two driveways up there that need to be plowed and one has to be sand/salted

going to fire my plow guy at my vacation house. he is very undependable and i'm not at all demanding. I would do it but its to much of a drive to plow it every storm.

thanks!


----------



## YardMedic

Anyone looking to sub with some driveways in Nashua starting almost immediately? Call me.... 494-1735

Thanks!

~Kevin


----------



## EricD701

Kevin, 
I can help you out if needed I am based out of Nashua I left you a message with my cell number give me a call if you need me. 320-0902
Eric



YardMedic;509417 said:


> Anyone looking to sub with some driveways in Nashua starting almost immediately? Call me.... 494-1735
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Kevin


----------



## streetfrog

Kevin same here. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## YardMedic

Thanks guys.... this is working out pretty well.


----------



## DMills33

DMills Landscaping
603-361-2090 Dusty
manchester, nashua

05 f250 8' ss xbalde sander coming
06 chevy 1500 7'6 boss
95 gmc 2500 8' fisher minute mount


----------



## scubasm161

Hey everyone.
My name is steve. Im pretty new to the site but expect to see me more often! I would definitly be interested in being added to the emergency list. that is a great idea. I am out on the seacoast so i am available anywhere around their. Call me up. 603-969-3545. 

2007 Chevy 2500HD 8' MM2 Fisher plow

Been plowing approx. 5 years. Mainly commercial but im sure i can handle some residential jobs!

~steve


----------



## 03SuperCrew330

Sub available in Manchester NH area. I have a newer truck, 7.5ft plow, commercial insurance, studded snow tires and a solid rig, I have no sander.

I had my own residential business in Mass for a few years but I just moved up to Manchester and I don't really know anyone in the area. I will update this with my Nextel walkie ID later, for now use my email if you need to contact me.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## abclawns

*Ossipee Area*

It seems Im the only one up here in the Ossipee area but am willing to help anyone in a bind when Im done with my stuff. 603-707-0168 looking forward to a great winter. Will have pics up of the new truck when the blade gets put on. A 2008 Chevy 2500HD with an 8 1/2 fisher v plow.


----------



## YardMedic

*New Westerns installed 3729.95 - Banks Chevrolet*

It pains me to advocate a non-Fisher brand, but Western is allegedly a good plow. Banks is advertising this (found on Craigslist):

"7.5 foot Steel Contractor Grade Western Pro-Plus Plow (for ¾ ton trucks and above) with Ultra-mount system, Nighthawk Halogen Plow lights, Hand Held controller, cutting edge, full hydraulics, with two optional quick add - quick remove blade wings (effective width just under 8.5 feet) including installation $3,729.95. NO SALES TAX"

http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/902379396.html


----------



## Detroitdan

Portsmouth Ford has 7.5 foot heavy duty Blizzard straight blades for the same price, but if you don't need a heavy duty plow, they are having an awesome sale on 7.5 foot light truck plows. $2495 installed, beat that. 
Not sure why the Western would say for 3/4 ton and up only for a 7.5 footer, are they that heavy? I wouldn't want anything that small on anything over a half ton myself. Wings are a plus, but I'd rather have the 8 footer plus the wings.
According to their website (www.portford.com) they are now the biggest Blizzard dealer in the US. They consistently have the lowest prices anywhere on Blizzards.


----------



## johnnard

*Stratham and Exeter NH along rt 108*

We have plenty of new equipment and labor if needed. We're located at the junction of route 101 and route 108 on the Stratham/Exeter line. Equipment consists of Komatsu WA250 loader with or without 14' ProTech box, 4 Pickups with 8 foot blades, some v-blades, a skid steer, and a salter (salt too) with prewet system, and plenty of shovelers. Call us if you're in a bind or post storm for any equipment. 800-597-1896 John www.StrathamSnow.com


----------



## Detroitdan

*welcome*

Hey John, welcome aboard! I get over that way from time to time, I'll be looking for your trucks when I go through.
Have fun this winter.
Dan


----------



## nhboy

Yea hello not really new here, have not been here for the last two years and I forgot my password so I sign in as new member. Anyways Im on lawnsite as well for many years and service lakes region with lawn care and deck/shed building. Well this emergency plow sign up is a good thing and most of you guys are in southern NH. Im up in the Tilton area so if anyone needs any help up there let me know. SCOTT HASKINS FORD 250 fisher plow four years old......(not me the plow)


----------



## YardMedic

Hey everyone... looking for a sub in NASHUA for what I anticipate would be a handful of storms throughout the winter. I have a set grouping of clients to service and would appreciate anyone who has room to add in a handful from time to time. Call, text, or email [email protected] 603 494 1735

Thanks!

~Kevin


----------



## thatlittleguy?

Hey everybody, my name is Todd, I'm in Brentwood. I have been doing strictly residentials for a number of years, have a 95' F350 with a 7.5' Fisher, am insured and can help out if someone is in a jam. I'm usually in Brentwood or Epping. 603-770-9630


----------



## dumbyankee

RL Cheney Construction Moultonborough NH, We cover Moultonborough, Tamworth, Ossipee, Tuftonboro, Center Harbor, Meredith, Sandwich, Have a 2000 &2009 Ton trucks, 9' fisher, with 2-1/2 yard sanders, We are a sub contractor to the State, and the Town of Moultonborough, We have on site sand/salt stock pile with loading capabilites. We provide services to State, Municipal, Commercial, and Resi. 603-707-1906


----------



## DrakeSabitch

Located in Chelmsford, Ma. Only 10 min from NASHUA, NH. available if anyone needs a helping hand. PM for #.


----------



## unhcp

We should update this list!

Chris - Seacoast NH 603-817-0913


----------



## sparcolawn

I only see Scott in the Lakes Region Area, I'm from Tilton/Northfield, Names Joe, 603-661-7006.


----------



## fishinRI13

Hey guys my name is Mike I am from Rhode Island but live in Manchester at Southern New Hampshire University. I sub in Nashua for the length of the storm. My number is (401)640-0042.


----------



## awgolasplowing

Add one to the list. name is Aaron and I'm allways looking to pick up other plow work. I work fulltime 8-5 before and after that i'm dreaming of pushing. My rig is ready being an autotechnican break downs are not acceptible. F250 psd, goodyear dura tracs don't get stuck, 8 ft curtis sno pro (wish it was a fisher but I couldn't pass on the $500 price soup to nuts and looking new), lots of led strobes to be seen. Derry NH area 978-804-3356 mention the plow site. P.S I do side work so if you have repairs or maintance needs call me.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

awgolasplowing;1438392 said:


> Add one to the list. name is Aaron and I'm allways looking to pick up other plow work. I work fulltime 8-5 before and after that i'm dreaming of pushing. My rig is ready being an autotechnican break downs are not acceptible. F250 psd, goodyear dura tracs don't get stuck, 8 ft curtis sno pro (wish it was a fisher but I couldn't pass on the $500 price soup to nuts and looking new), lots of led strobes to be seen. Derry NH area 978-804-3356 mention the plow site. P.S I do side work so if you have repairs or maintance needs call me.


welcome to the site!! you're not too far from me....i'm sure you've been doing a TON of plowing this winter too


----------



## Perfectcutca

I've got 14 Trucks 10 With In Bed Spreaders 
8 With 2 Yard Spreaders 
2 With 3 Yard Spreaders
4 Trucks Plow's Only
2 Skid Steers

Will Travel for with contract in hand.
Please pm before storm to work out details.


----------

